# Crappie fishing slow



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There just wasn't warm enough temps for a strong crappie bite in the shallows. I picked up two small males, but that was it. I was fishing 1-4 feet on Mud.

My buddy was fishing Pelican Saturday in the normal areas and didn't get any. We could use some warmer temps for it to pick up.


----------



## local (May 6, 2002)

The cormorants were slow as well.

It should pick up when the weather does.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Star was slow too, I fished for 2 hours on Saturday night and only got one small northern. Other than that there were no bites.


----------

